# Comunicación micro PS2



## ismael260180 (Ago 15, 2007)

Alguien sabe como comunicar un microcontrolador con el puerto PS/2 de la computadora.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 15, 2007)

Hola. Fijate si te sirve algo de esto:
http://www.computer-engineering.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
Dice como se comunica con el mouse y el teclado. Está bastante claro.


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 10, 2009)

hola ismsel ,soy marcelo y necesito  lo que vos tambien buscas, conseguiste hacerlo funcionar, ( fui al enlace que te dejharon pero no funka).ayudame.gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 11, 2009)

ismael: Con cúal puerto de la PS/2 ?: teclado, mouse, paralelo, serial, USB, etc, etc...


----------



## Meta (Dic 11, 2009)

Por aquí hay algo.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 13, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> ismael: Con cúal puerto de la PS/2 ?: teclado, mouse, paralelo, serial, USB, etc, etc...


lo que necesito es usar un pic  y programarlo con almenos 10 comandos , para que con 10 pulsadores ,puedan enviarse  los correspondientes codigos a la entrada del teclado de una pc.ose simular un mini teclado de 10 teclas. atento a  la ayuda .gracias m


----------



## Meta (Dic 13, 2009)

¿Te refieres algo de esto?







Fuente:
http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=66

Por casualidad. ¿Alguien sabe si en USB se puede hacer lo mismo?


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 14, 2009)

marcelotvt. al foro// creo que me explico mal, solo quiero enviar desde un f84 , los correspondientes comandos  de solo 8 teclas al puerto ps2 de la compu . no necesito ningun teclado  extra , solo el pic fingiendo serlo con 8 swchs .



Meta dijo:


> ¿Te refieres algo de esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meta ,gracias por el apofunc F1,,,F9rte , es algo mas simple . pic programado con 10 teclas que enviaran al pc ,  entrando por el conector del teclado,los corresp codigos, se podra conseguir info ? gracias por todo lo nos das.m


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola:
*
1)* ¿Te refieres usar en el teclado las teclas del F1 al F9 y que haga algo el PIC16F84A?

*2)* ¿Conectas el teclado desde el PC y envía los datos al PIC16F84A o, conectas el teclado diractamente al PIC16F84A?
*
3)* En la pregunta dos. Si es lo primero te dejo la librería y ejemplos que puedes descargar aquí del PIC16F84A. Si es en lo segundo, hay por aquí un ejemplo del asm. Fíjate bien.

Saludo.


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 15, 2009)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> *
> 1)* ¿Te refieres usar en el teclado las teclas del F1 al F9 y que haga algo el PIC16F84A?
> 
> ...


hola meta, me refiero a que el pic tenga grabados los codigos F1...F9, para poder enviarlos al pc como si fuera el verdadero teclado.se puede?m


----------



## Meta (Dic 15, 2009)

Lo grabas tu, en los enlaces que te di,hay ejemplo en ensamblador de cómo hacerlo.


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 21, 2009)

hola meta ya  te explico nuevamente lo que necesito ,veo que no me he explicado de bien.
una placa , donde un pic  con  su corresp interfaz se comuniquen con el puerto ps2 del pc, en una comonicacion unilateral desde el pic  al pc . yo presiono un boton en el pic y de raja sale el codigo  al ps2 del pc. nada mas no voy a recibir ningun dato desde la pc al pic .
espero aclarar el tema ,gracias .......atento ,m


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 21, 2009)

Como ya explico meta.... eso lo tienes que hacer tu.... 

El circuito que te dio envia datos a la PC usando el puerto PS2... solo hay que programar el PIC para que haga lo que necesitas.... 

Saludos...


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 23, 2009)

ismael260180: Considera la siguiente solucion practica: los PC PS/2 tienen en sus teclados un microcontrolador y lo que te han recomendado es simular uno de ellos con un PIC... entonces, resulta mas facil, conseguir un teclado PS/2 de 2da mano y recuperar ese micro y adaptarlo a lo que quieres. La ventaja: el micro ya trae el firmware y la circuiteria para entenderse con la PC!!. Salu2.


----------



## marcelotvt (Dic 28, 2009)

graciaas  , solo que queria aprender mas haciendo el enlace con el pic,...y bueno quedara susp


----------



## Baddragon (Ene 7, 2010)

bueno yo estoy haciendo lo mismo por tantos programas que tienen sus atajos del teclado y encontre este doc. donde describe muy claramente como funciona el protocolo que utiliza el teclado, ahora solo queda programarlo, tratare de hacerlo y les contare como me fue aquie esta el doc

PUERTO PS\2


----------



## biker2k3 (May 7, 2012)

Hola necesitaria justamente esto para un proyecto que tengo, si llegaron a algo les agradeceria mucho alguna ayuda, algun codigo de ejemplo, muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (May 7, 2012)

Usando google salen mil ejemplos de eso.


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Hola necesitaria justamente esto para un proyecto que tengo, si llegaron a algo les agradeceria mucho alguna ayuda, algun codigo de ejemplo, muchas gracias!



Aquí hay cosas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/comunicacion-micro-ps2-9218/#post229801

Saludo.


----------



## smd10 (May 7, 2012)

yo hice un proyecto algo parecido, y me sirvió de mucha ayuda esta página:http://www.computer-engineering.org/


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2012)

A buscar información.
http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/Ps2KeyboardYGateway_pinout.shtml

Prefiero controlar el teclado con el puerto serie. El tema del ratón no tengo idea.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 8, 2012)

Ya encontre bastante informacion, voy a ver si me puede salir algo... si alguien quiere prenderse en lo mismo que me avise.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 10, 2012)

ya arme el programa en proton con un 12f683, ahora me falta probarlo, darme cuenta que no anda y empezar a romperme la cabeza para que ande ajja


----------



## lubeck (May 10, 2012)

biker...

mmm.. no tengo idea de que es lo que estan queriendo hacer, pero me guió por el titulo uC a Ps/2, osea micro teclado...

hace tiempo lo hice en pbp pero es para conectar un teclado ps/2 a un micro, si se quiere hacer el inverso entonces en lugar de recibir es enviar con el mismo protocolo...

espero le sirva de guia esto..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/510773/


----------



## R-Mario (May 11, 2012)

Yo lo hice con el modulo USART de un AVR


----------



## biker2k3 (May 11, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> biker...
> 
> mmm.. no tengo idea de que es lo que estan queriendo hacer, pero me guió por el titulo uC a Ps/2, osea micro teclado...
> 
> ...



Gracias lo que busco es que el pic simule un teclado ps2. Ya logré que mandé teclas pero me falta que funcione bien la inicialización. Ahora arrancó la pc con un teclado normal y después cambio al pic y funciona.


----------



## biker2k3 (May 11, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Yo lo hice con el modulo USART de un AVR



No entiendo como lo haces con USART si el PS2 no usa el mismo protocolo que el serial.


----------



## Meta (May 12, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> No entiendo como lo haces con USART si el PS2 no usa el mismo protocolo que el serial.



Como puse en el enlace de arriba con código ejemplo y todo.

Se hace conectando el teclado en el PIC o AVR, después al puerto serie. En el PIC o AVR se graba los códigos ASCII para interpretarlos.







Ver grande.

En el PC/2 suelta un protocolo que puedes buscar por aquí.




http://pinouts.ru/InputCables/ps2y_adapter_pinout.shtml

Se conecta el PIC. En el AVR o PIC debe haber escrito en ASM o C códigos del ASCII para interpretarlo y pasarlo al RS232 para luego conectarlo al puerto serie.

Saludo.


----------



## lubeck (May 12, 2012)

*Meta*

Biker quiere usar directamente el PS2 no el serial y si es posible, ya lo hizo el problema que tiene es solo al arrancar el PC....

*Biker*

yo soy de los que se van a prueba y error cuando estoy aprendiendo... por ahora solo tengo disponible un 16f877a el que quizas puedo adaptar si gustas subir tu codigo, y ayudarte a hacer pruebas...

supongo que debes sincronizar el pic... voy a buscar la documentacion en la que me base para hacer la conexion del pic con PS/2 a ver si ahi menciona algo...


----------



## biker2k3 (May 14, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> *Meta*
> 
> Biker quiere usar directamente el PS2 no el serial y si es posible, ya lo hizo el problema que tiene es solo al arrancar el PC....
> 
> ...



Mandame tu mail en privado y te mando el codigo si queres experimentar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2012)

*biker2k3* cuidado que hay vienen norma del 2 piso 3A


----------



## biker2k3 (May 16, 2012)

No entendi pero bueno tendria que probar mi codigo en un 12f628A a 20Mhz a ver si influye en algo


----------



## camarohero (Jul 20, 2012)

yo quiero leer los datos que imprimo en un puerto COM de una computadora y enviarlos a otra computadora como si de un teclado se tratase
encontre esta tabla de datos
http://www.computer-engineering.org/...cancodes2.html
la cosa estaria asi, con un arduino leo el puerto COM de una PC
el arduino se encargara de simula el puerto ps/2 mediante salidas digitales para inyectarlas a otra computadora
mi pregunta aqui seria como emular el mensaje por ps/2
el puerto tiene dos pins (Clock y Data)
Código:

```
int data = 2
int clock = 3
char lectura = 0

void setup(){
pinMode(data, OUTPUT);
pinMode(clock, OUTPUT);
Serial.begin(9600)
}

void loop(){
if(Serial.avaible()){
    lectura = Serial.read();
    if(lectura == a || lectura == A){
         ESTO ES LO QUE NO SE COMO HACER
}
}
}
```
dice que la letra A se representa en hexadecimal con "1C" que convertido a binario seria "00011100"
entonces tendria que hacer la rutina

Código:

```
digitalWrite(data, LOW);
delay(40); // ejemplo
digitalWrite(data, LOW);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, HIGH);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, HIGH);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, HIGH);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, LOW);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, LOW);
delay(40);
digitalWrite(data, LOW);
delay(40);
```
pero y el pin de CLOCK??
como lo tengo que emular?


----------

